# Ok so we have n0thing to worry about right



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

EXCLUSIVE -- REPORT: 8 Syrians Caught at Texas Border in Laredo

If you stick your hand in a haystack and it comes out stuck with 8 needles the odds are the haystack is chuck full of needles


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I imagine that terrorist of all ilk have been crossing the border for years. They are already here and I am betting we will pay the price sooner then later. It's tragic that we load the gun with which we will be killed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Obama's real friends have been coming in the back door for awhile. If we get hit the open boarder politicians, demonic rats and RINOs are just as responsible as the followers of the religion of peace.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Obama's real friends have been coming in the back door for awhile. If we get hit the open boarder politicians, demonic rats and RINOs are just as responsible as the followers of the religion of peace.


You're right. But President Hussein is the one in the media spotlight pushing for the Syrian influx. I hope the democrats get their just desserts at the polls should a terrorist attack occur.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes Real Old Man,

Again;

Close the Border, Build Wall with money (billions) that we send to countries that hate us.
When we catch illegals we deport them far away. Because we have sealed the border, they cannot return.
If people say it is impossible to find all illegals and send them away, reply that we probably don't catch all rapists, drunk drivers, murderers etc...but it doesn't mean we simply stop trying? And when we do catch them, consequences apply. 

Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

At least non-Mexicans aren't familiar with the nightmare of crossing the southern border. We have a better chance of catching them, or them dying during the trip, than Mexican illegals.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So my thought was ... 8 Syrians, yeah probably not good guys either since they are trying to slip through...

But what about the cartel slipping through?

What about those Muslims from other countries like Libya or Somalia? 

For that matter what about Muslims in general sneaking through?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> At least non-Mexicans aren't familiar with the nightmare of crossing the southern border. We have a better chance of catching them, or them dying during the trip, than Mexican illegals.


On the surface this makes sense....as the Mexicans and other Latin illegal immigrants are aware of the long and dangerous journey to civilization once the border is crossed, but they operate on a trust outsiders and a very low budget plan.

The soldiers and implants who are now called refuges, are well funded and have access to modern tech to aid in their infiltration efforts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> On the surface this makes sense....as the Mexicans and other Latin illegal immigrants are aware of the long and dangerous journey to civilization once the border is crossed, but they operate on a trust outsiders and a very low budget plan.
> 
> The soldiers and implants who are now called refuges, are well funded and have access to modern tech to aid in their infiltration efforts.


And yet, 8 were caught.
I'm not convinced they are that well funded, and without proper connections, getting across the border is basically a suicide walk.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> And yet, 8 were caught.
> I'm not convinced they are that well funded, and without proper connections, getting across the border is basically a suicide walk.


If the Border Patrol catches enough of them, Obama will find a safe passage methodology. After all, he as an agenda and they are the weapon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


>


Isn't #1 interesting?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Immigration is ok if they do what my grandparents had to do, come through Ellis Island and conform to our culture , learn our language and be an asset to our society, anything less will fail and we will pay the price, JMO


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> If the Border Patrol catches enough of them, Obama will find a safe passage methodology. After all, he as an agenda and they are the weapon.


Sad, and terribly true.
Since they're likely coming here to actually screw our country, he can call these immigrants "Reamers".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If we caught eight, compare that with Mexicans and other Latin Americans that cross. Look at proportions to numbers coming in and numbers caught. How many jihadists were missed or just let go to where ever they wanted to be?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If we caught eight, compare that with Mexicans and other Latin Americans that cross. Look at proportions to numbers coming in and numbers caught. How many jihadists were missed or just let go to where ever they wanted to be?


True, remember that smoke screens are a way of doing the business of ruling one's subjects. Misinformation and propaganda........ caught a few placed many....very likely since the agenda is now exposed and there is an awareness.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I personally think that in the near future, we are going to be hit with a coordinated attack.
That attack is going to involve several states.
Cities like Boston, Washington, Los Angeles, will be primary targets, smaller ones will be hit too to expand the terror psychology.
The muzslimes have had a secret courier network in place for decades around the world for financial transactions, I think it will be used to set up the attacks.
Lets see how much explosives are stolen around the country in the near future, if they tell us.
It is not hard to do if you are of a mind set like they are, I won't explain it here for security reasons.
I wonder if the Worcester armory break is related to such a plan?
Get yourselves ready for it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Immigration is ok if they do what my grandparents had to do, come through Ellis Island and conform to our culture , learn our language and be an asset to our society, anything less will fail and we will pay the price, JMO


Remember the typewriter? The 8 track player? Morse Code? All good things that still exist yet are pretty rare and getting rarer.

Immigrants who come to the US and act like the people who came through Ellis Island in the late 1890's and early 1900's are extremely rare and getting rarer...I would argue that less than 1% fall into this category in 2015.

Those who come today are here for the freebies and to turn this country into a shithole like the one that they fled...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Jihadists Among Us - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If you were planning this activity would you send perpetrators for an American attack before or after the France attack?

Any rational planner would send them before.

Also you must assume as a rational American that their have been no serians caught at our border at all. And that it is a political football towards the Obama administration coming from the opposition to the administration in power. 

I am skeptical of everything.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My grandparents came here in the late 1,800's through Ellis Island.
They knew more about this country than I do.
They all worked, they all went to night school to learn English.
They did everything possible to become true American Citizens and brought their kids up the same way.
Those kids went to war for this country in WW2, they volunteered, not drafted.
My mother, pregnant with me, worked as a welder building the battleship Massachusetts in Boston.
I was there for the launching no longer in the belly.
This trash coming in today is only interested in how much free shit they can get and screw the evil America.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hell after we invaded Iraq the 2nd time they caught a bunch of Sadams red Guard down there 8 of them made it as far as Dilley Texas about 90 miles north of Laredo on I 35, before they were caught, never made the News, but I lived down there when it happened Feds shutdown all media, some LEO Friends said the had a truckload Chemical Agents


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When my grandfather came here in 1872 as a young man, the first thing he did was convince the rest of the family (great grandparents and a brother) was to learn the language same as SOCOM's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If LEO bust 8 drug dealers in a city did they get them all? Did they get the really bad ones on just the gangster on the corner.
If 8 Murders are arrest in Chicago , did they get them all?
If 8 people are arrested for robbery did they get them all?
Of course not. They never get them all . So why should we have any faith in them catching 8. We should be asking what happen the 1000 they missed.
As for where the are tweeting from, notice Russia 0.


----------

